# Sharpening Roller Cutter Blades



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are cutting alot of bands you know that the blade to your cutter gets dull after awhile. The last time I bought blades I noticed a blade sharpener on the rack so I bought it also.
I was dissapointed in the results though. The sharpener has a fine and a course side and it just didn't do the job well. I figured that, like a knife, with a little care the course side would be used very little. So, what I did was to take some sharpening compound - like you'd use on a strop - and rubbed it into the course side of the sharpener. Now, before I start cutting new bands (I cut a number during the same session) I will touch up the blade first with the fine side and then finish it off with the compound coated side. I've found they come out razor sharp and I've not had to replace a blade since.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

what does the sharpener look like?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dgui does it. It's on his pfshooter channel. I'll let you wade through the 800 some odd videos.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is another thread on the topic with some more info.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9624-rotary-cutter-how-to-sharpen/page__hl__sharpening#entry97239


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

do you take the blade out and hold it in your hand to do this?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

The sharpener looks like an "o" with a center section that comes apart. Each side of the "o" has an inset sharpening stone. You unscrew the center section/blade-holder and then screw it back together with the blade mounted between the sections. Next you insert the center section into the "o" and twist a couple of times. This will sharpen one side of the blade on whichever stone you choose. Remove the center, flip it and do the other side. Flip the "o" and repeat the process.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I know a quilter who uses the one at this url. http://www.usasharpeners.com/orbital.html


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Winnie said:


> If you are cutting alot of bands you know that the blade to your cutter gets dull after awhile. The last time I bought blades I noticed a blade sharpener on the rack so I bought it also.
> I was dissapointed in the results though. The sharpener has a fine and a course side and it just didn't do the job well. I figured that, like a knife, with a little care the course side would be used very little. So, what I did was to take some sharpening compound - like you'd use on a strop - and rubbed it into the course side of the sharpener. Now, before I start cutting new bands (I cut a number during the same session) I will touch up the blade first with the fine side and then finish it off with the compound coated side. I've found they come out razor sharp and I've not had to replace a blade since.


 You may only need the compound side to touch up.Its just a matter of polishing the edge. Don't need to remove more metal each time. Sounds like your getting good results.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Winnie said:


> The sharpener looks like an "o" with a center section that comes apart. Each side of the "o" has an inset sharpening stone. You unscrew the center section/blade-holder and then screw it back together with the blade mounted between the sections. Next you insert the center section into the "o" and twist a couple of times. This will sharpen one side of the blade on whichever stone you choose. Remove the center, flip it and do the other side. Flip the "o" and repeat the process.


I use something like this and I find that I get the best results if I use it everytime before I cut. I have been using the same blade for over a year and I cut a lot of bands.

Yo


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

orcrender said:


> I know a quilter who uses the one at this url. http://www.usasharpe...om/orbital.html


Awesome!!

I have several blades i have retired and figured I would never use again. I will be ordering one of these, well worth the expense if you cut alot of bands.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a bit different problem: my rottary cutter is pretty new, I cut probably only 5 or 6 sets of bands but I am not satisfied with the whole thing - it does not cut theraband (I tried gold and red by now) in one go, sometimes neither in couple of cuts.

I try to keep blade upright and I draw along a metal ruler (I guess it is steel).

Does anyone has some ideas?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------

